# Stocking a ten gallon tank.



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey I am stocking a ten gallon tank and I needed suggestions. I understand there is not to much to do in a ten gallon tank so I really am struggling to find cool and colorful fish. So I needed some help it is planted by the way. Any sharks I could put in there?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

No way in heck can sharks go in there. Depends on what you mean by "Cool". Personality, looks, size, what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

I mean like colorful, temperment i am flexible with as long as they r compatible just something other than like platies and guppies.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry, but I do need very specific requirments. Compatible with what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Knowing your water parameters would help also. Once we know these people can suggest fish easier along with any other fish in the tank?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, that would help, too. Exactly how long has this tank been established for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry I didnt give you enough details this is my first time posting. Something that get along with platies, a clown pleco and a betta. If you want to see my tank set up its in my profile under tank 1. And nothing over 3 inches. There is no ammonia and no nitrates pressence. 80 degrees temperature.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely nothing, if that's a 10 gallon. It's extemely overstocked as it is. You need like 25 gallons for those alone. Even though you say you have no ammonia, which you probably don't, that pleco still produces allot of waste, as do the platies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok I didnt know that thanks i am planning on upgrading to a 30 gallon in couple weeks.What would your suggestions be for that. Planning on that it will be well planted and have those same fish transferring into there.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Also just for future refference what would be your suggestion for a ten gallon tank tht would be well suitable for that size of a tank because we were planning on putting one in my kitchen


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

For a single fish? I like Dwarf Gouramis. Depends on how much Platies there are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm going to suggest that you peruse the fish profiles, second tab from the left in the blue baqr across the top of the page. You will find several species well suited to a 10g tank in the Characins and Cyprinids sections. There are also some Catfish that could be considered. There is a max size for each fish, plus minimum tank size, and water parameter and compatibility data.

A word on the Betta, this is not a good community fish and is best on its own. You could keep him in the 10g with some substrate fish.

Byron.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks byron for all the suggestions u have given me and yes i know the betta can sometimes be hazardous to a community but she never has ever nipped or anything at any fish in the past month i have had her but like you said bettas can get aggresive and i always watch for that


----------

